# Eco-Complete â€“ approx 250lbs



## johnb (14 Mar 2008)

Hi

Anyone recommend where i can get soem 250lbs of Eco-Complete, im Croydon based and quite happy to drive out to collect - if not any recommended online supplier

Regards

John B


----------



## vauxhallmark (14 Mar 2008)

aquatics-online.co.uk:

  Eco Complete Planted Substrate 20lbs    Â£26.65
  Eco Complete Planted Substrate 40lbs    Â£45.99
  Eco Complete Planted Substrate 60lbs    Â£69.99


----------



## planter (14 Mar 2008)

seems expensive pm sent


----------



## Themuleous (14 Mar 2008)

Did you see the recent thread re EC and they getting the mix wrong?  Just that Caribsea have a new supplier and they sent suite a bit to the UK that wasn't right, so be sure to check before you buy it.  The normal stuff will be ALL black, the wrong stuff is coloured.

Sam


----------

